# Cutest fursuit ever.



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJN48n8-LzQ

... god damnit.

So basically, this man dressed his son in a fursuit and a diaper. Look at his cute tail! :V

NSFW because it's just way too fucking disturbing.

Edit: Nevermind. I took "daddeh" too literally.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 30, 2011)

Shit that is creepy holy fuck why did you link that.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 30, 2011)

I am scared for the furry community. And what the hell the rest of the world thinks of us. This is why we can't have good things.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 30, 2011)

What the fucking hell?


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Mar 30, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait. The dad is filming this? What kind of parent is supportive of their kid acting like a baby, wearing diapers, drinking from baby bottles and generally de-aging?

....that sleeper is pretty cute, though.


----------



## Ophee (Mar 30, 2011)

Quoting a certain horror flick (e_e), "OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!"


----------



## Larry (Mar 31, 2011)

I was eating jello while watching the video.


Congratulations, Grycho. I can't eat jello anymore...


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 31, 2011)

Right... That's not his genetic son. But it's his "daddy" filming, yea...

I'd think the diaper would have been a hint enough already.


----------



## STB (Mar 31, 2011)

What I was going to say has already been said soooo..


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 31, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I am scared for the furry community. And what the hell the rest of the world thinks of us. This is why we can't have good things.


 
I dont even think this is a furry. I mean, most furries seem to have far higher standards in fursuits, and wouldn't want to be found dead in something like that.

I could be mistaken tho, but not really caring too much either way to look further into it. Also simply because of DO NOT WANT


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 31, 2011)

Why does the title implicate cute when this is not cute- it is down right mind rape.

YOU LIE OP! HOW COULD YOU! /BAAAAAAAAAWWWW


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Mar 31, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Right... That's not his genetic son. But it's his "daddy" filming, yea...
> 
> I'd think the diaper would have been a hint enough already.


 
I was going to say that makes me feel better about it....but no, no it doesn't. :c


----------



## Garfang (Mar 31, 2011)

i don't know what to think about that video... its disturbing...


----------



## Pine (Mar 31, 2011)

why...


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 31, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I am scared for the furry community. And what the hell the rest of the world thinks of us. This is why we can't have good things.


 
This is far beyond furry. Believe it or not, there's a boundary between furry and sickfuck demon spawn.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 31, 2011)

Einthecorgi...
'Nuff said as a reminder.


----------



## Deo (Mar 31, 2011)

So this is like creepypasta in video form for furries?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Mar 31, 2011)

A Look of abject horror.jpeg


----------



## Flatline (Mar 31, 2011)

What the fuck.
I mean
what
shit
why


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 31, 2011)

You found Ricky's home movies.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> So this is like creepypasta in video form for furries?


 
No. Unlike Slenderman, this exists.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, on the bright side... um... 

I'll get back to you.


----------



## Foxfairy (Apr 1, 2011)

I see that bunny and then all I can see is http://www.gunaxin.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/donnie_darko-frank.jpg

I think it's the ears


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 1, 2011)

> *I'm inï»¿ the semiconductor industry.*
> -pamperchu 7 months ago​



what the fuck is with AB/babyfurs and having real, good jobs
i'm pretty sure there's a higher proportion of people with marci badges (you know exactly what i fucking mean) pulling in six figures than the proportion of all furries making over 50k

YET ANOTHER REASON WHY CAPITALISM IS NO GOOD


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 1, 2011)

If I look at that, it's going to skew my YouTube recommendations towards... more of that. It's a devious trap I intend not to fall into.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 1, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> If I look at that, it's going to skew my YouTube recommendations towards... more of that. It's a devious trap I intend not to fall into.


 
You're a smart individual.


----------



## theinkfox (Apr 3, 2011)

My Eyes !!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 3, 2011)

Say what you want about all they horrid fetishes and images and such; it's shit like this that truly gets to me.


----------



## cad (Apr 3, 2011)

The video's blocked for me.
Guess that's a sign that I shall not watch this video.


----------

